# Compacting morula day 5 transfer...any hope?



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Have just had ET earlier today and was completely gutted to find that our strongest embryo on day 5 was a compacted morula and that none had made it to blast. The clinic were quite negative about the whole thing but adviced that it was worth doing a transfer.
Just wondering if anybody has any success stories, having been in our situation?
Feel that I owe it to my little embryo to be positive, but worried about getting my hopes up if there really is no chance....


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi I had a day 5 DFET compacting morula and a day 4 morula....i am now 5 months pregnant with my little angel xx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

I also had morula on day 5 last time and I got bfp. Xx good luck! I also have a lo from a day 2 transfer! Xx


----------



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

I had two early blasts put back- too early to even grade. I have absolutely no positivity seeing that we have put boasts back before which were more advanced and bfn. Having said that, two if my others grew on to boasts on d6 and have been frozen, so that makes me feel bit better. And on googling, there is plenty of evidence of bfps with morulas and early blasts. Good luck to u all xxx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Many thanks for your positive stories. Even one little glimmer of hope makes it all so much easier to cope with. Today I've been really resenting all the drugs I'm on and wondering what the point is, but reading your posts has made me feel much better. 

Samsa: I feel your pain. We too had bfn with a top grade blast last cycle, which makes it even more difficult. Really great to hear that your remaining embryos grew on to blast on day 6 however...that means we could both potentially have strong blasts implanting as we speak.  I also read somewhere that the slow ones are often girls. Who knows? Good luck with everything xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Feeling a bit upset, was lurking around FF and found this thread. We had our EC today. At day 3, all 8 fertilised went to become embryos. Then today at day 5, only 1 went to blast and 4 compacting morulas and the other 3 from ICSI are well-still cells. So they implanted the one blast (did not even tell me the grade!) and one of the morula. They said it will give me the best chances this way. Hope for the best.....

Xxxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

My doc told me there is no hard proof either way....he seems to think if the embies go in before blast stage they develop in a natural environment and finds he has more success this way....there was zero negativity surrounding my morulas and the fact they had not gone to blast....my sis in law has twins from 2, 8 cell day four embies xx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Love_awaits: Sorry to hear you're upset. It sounds like you are going through exactly the same as me a few days ago. I think it's the shock of going from having so many great embryos at day 3 to the reality of day 5 transfers. It sounds like you have a really good chance with your blast though, and the more I read/hear about morulas, there is still a very good chance of implantation happening. Hopefully you'll feel a bit more positive in a few days. My optimism is definitely improving as the days go on and I've decided I owe it to my little embryo to believe in them  . Are you having the remaining morulas grown on to try and get day 6 blasts to freeze? If so, this may reassure you that the one you had transferred is doing just fine. Good luck with everything xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joan, 
The other morulas and embryos will be grown to day6 to check if they are for freezing. I'm just hoping for good news tomorrow. When is your OTD? I'm not too sure why my unit wants to test on the 11th day. But I guess they know best. 

I hope your embryo is giving you lots and lots of love...  Do you have any symptoms yet? I'm not even sure what i am suppose to look for but in my case ignorance is bliss or i will go  

Best of luck to both of us!    

xxx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Best of luck for tomorrow....hope you get good news  
My OTD is 7th July AND 11th July as they want me to test on day 10 AND day 14!! Double the agony.....isn't it strange how different clinics say different things!! I see you are 11th July too  
Well, symptomwise...nothing yet. I'm on so much oestrogen (I had some lining issues and they kept doubling the dose!) that I'm not sure what is side effects and what may be symptoms! I did have some stomach twinges earlier, but then realised it was exactly where I'd injected myself with Clexane!!   Like you said, we will all go   if we read too much in to everything! At least the sunshine is a pleasant distraction  
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joan,
The dreaded phone call just came through. The rest of my embryos are....well....still not blasted yet. They are showing signs of further development but they are generally too slow and not suitable to be frozen.   I feel like my whole world just crashed on me. They were meant to be my plan b and c. And I wonder if that means anything with the ones inside. I asked the embryologist a lot of questions today. I asked her if the blast transferred yesterday was a top grade blast. She told me it was initially an early blast at 8am when she checked but just before implanting at 10.20am, it has expanded. I'm not too sure what that all means but I'm taking her word for it. And I asked if the compacting one was a morula. And she said it wasn't. It was post morula going to be a blast. And told me to stay positive as the ones inside me now are the best of the lot.

I just hope that Hope and Faith (I named them)   will stick and grow healthy! No symptoms today but I'm so tired. Occasional twinges in my ovary region but nothing else. I asked them how come I'm testing 11dp5dt and they said I have to count from EC day as that is when they are fertilised. How weird! 

How are you doing today? Any more infos on compacting morulas? Send me some positive vibes ...... And as always....good luck


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi again love_awaits, 
So sorry to hear that you didn't get the news you hoped for, but at least you now know that you definitely have the top 2 inside you! Try to just concentrate on them now. The news that the second one was a post-morula is excellent. It may have only been a few hours away from a blast 
I found this article yesterday which I found explained a lot to me http://www.advancedfertility.com/morula.htm and I particularly like the phrase, "Transferring morulas on day 5 results in a reasonable pregnancy rate"...I've been keeping these words in my head and hoping for the best   
Stay as positive as you can....you have 2 really good chances there xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Joan-lool! I spent the whole day at that same website looking at embryo pics!   plus an American IF forum on day 5 morula transfer-a lot of positive news with one splitting into twins so the couple had 3 (one from a blast). And there was a study by an English group comparing eSMETd5 (elective single morula transfer day5) vs eSET (blastocyst d5) and results were comparable. I was a woman looking for reassurances! More positive vibes coming your way ..... x


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow!!     
That last bit just made my day!


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi girls,
Hope you don't mind me joining you, I am also in the same boat, had 1 day 5 morula's transferred on Saturday with test date on 11th July.  I think I have read everything there is to read about Morulas on the net, hadn't even heard of them before.
I am an emotional wreck, convinced it hasn't worked then feel guilty about not being positive.
This waiting is the worst part!
x


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Bambino (I like your name!)
My ET was on Saturday as well and OTD 11th July! I know what you mean...I think I read everything there is on Morulas that I might name one of the Morula! There's nothing else we can do now except think that they are snug in there where they are meant to be happy in mummy and stay positive and relax...I was told staying positive makes a lot of difference so I'm counting on it! best wishes to you and positive vibes your way....

xxx


----------



## ribena12 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all,

On my 2nd cycle I had two grade 1 hatching blasts transferred on day 5.They were perfect as were my uterine conditions...BFN.
This time I had one expanding blast and one compacting morula transferred on day 5..I'm now expecting twins.

Really,that 2nd cycle should have been the one but it wasn't to be. I have one day 6 blast frozen but nothing from the time before.
If you're going to blast thats all part of the risk really but theres no question that success rates are higher.

Don't lose hope.

xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Ribena12...thank you for adding on to encourage positive vibes. In the American forum, a lot of ladies with morulas +/- blasts seem to get twins. And apparently the slow ones are girls.  not sure if it's scientifically proven. But well done on your twins! xx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Bambino! Welcome to our little "Morula Club"   I can't believe how many of us there are out there! It's so good not to be alone in the situation  
Ribena12: That's amazing to hear...Congratulations on your twins...wow! You've given us all so much hope! Best of luck with the pregnancy  
Love_awaits: You sound so very positive today...the great thing about positivity is that it is so contagious. I was having a wobble earlier but reading the new posts here have turned my mood around again  
Best of luck to all of us and our test days next week  xxx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

I just wonder why in the main we hear about blasts when clearly Morula's are quite popular too?
Love-awaits and Joan21 - it has made me very happy to find others in the same boat, means we are quite normal!
ribena12 - thanks for your amazing story, I am also on my third cycle, please let it be third time lucky!

xxxxx


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi
Can I join you in the morula club? Bambino and love, I also had 5 day transfer on sat 2 morulas. Were surprised as we thought be blasts.
Thanks for the weblink!
Sticky baby dust to us all!
Anyone else feel totally exhausted? Wondering if its a progesterone side effect xx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Posie, wow quite a few of us in the same boat and testing the same time, exciting!  We were also disappointed as just sort of expected if we were trying the day 5 thing that we would have blasts, hey ho, you learn something new every time!  I just keep thinking if they managed to morula in the lab they can def get to blast and beyond in the uterus.
I am absolutely knackered but just think its the emotional side of it all, not one second goes by that its not on my mind.
xxxxxx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Posie and welcome! So great to have so many of us now. Yep, I think the progesterone causes the exhaustion (and the gas too!  )
Best of luck xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Posie! Welcome to the little Morula Club. It is reassuring that there are so many of us. I don't see anyone talking about morulas in the main cycle buddies thread.  

I think I made a conclusion. June seems to be a bumper crop of morulas!  

Progesterone.....what can I say.    Apart from bloated ness, I also seem to have an increase bowel activity, plus ....yes...my DH has started calling me tractor with regards to the windy pops!   It's never ending. 

Posie and Bambino- I was really exhausted on ET day and the day after. I feel much better today. But the exhaustion was unbelievable. Never been exhausted like that before, I couldn't get out of bed! 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Loving the idea of a, "bumper crop of morulas" Love_awaits! I blame the lovely British Summer weather we've been having! The courgettes in my garden are a little behind at the moment too!  

Glad I'm not the only windy bloated one! Stomach is looking 3 months gone already!
xxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Evening ladies do you mind if I join you? I had my ET on Sunday 1st OTD 12th July. The reason I'd like to join you guys is that my embies didn't make it to blast by day 5, all I got told was they couldn't grade them as they wasn't blasts so I'm assuming they are called morula's(??) I was told one looked better than the other so like you guys I'm worried my chances might be lessened. 

Hi posie we have spoken on another thread, it's nice to recognise a name  I am wondering why out test days are longer than other 5 day transfer. Maybe it cos ours will take a little longer to catch up and implant Xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Joan-tell me about having a pregnant lady belly. Mine is the same. I'm walking around hoping someone will give me a seat on the bus!   loool to your courgettes! Hehe! 

Hi Jillie Bean! Welcome aboard. 

Your one might have been a late morula going into blast perhaps as my one didn't have a name initially. The embryologist only called it compacted. Until the next day she explained further that it was a late morula if I want to consider it a morula (as apparently morulas are not really compacted yet and compaction is a sign of pre blast). If you get what I mean. But the stage before blast is a morula. My embroyos from the ICSI pile however were still not even morulas, not even day 6. They were still cells. 

Stay positive. You are testing 1 day after me. Which mean you are testing day 16 from EC. That's how my unit counts it.


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes.  
Glad Im not the only one with this strange exhaustion, so weird. 
Mine were just pre-blast and they didnt know if they were about to become blasts. So just hve to hope!
Hey jilliebean! Nice to see you here. My otd is exactly 14 days from EC so hopefullly will get a blood result before anything else appears.

Good luck team morula!  
Xx


----------



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Ladies

Could I join you as well?  

I had my ET on Saturday and test day is the 11th, so the same day as some of you!  I had one good Blastocyst put back.  There were three others which hadn't quite made it to Blast, but although they offered to put two back, they advised against it as they said it wouldn't really increase my chances much (They said with the blast I have I had about a 60% chance), but if we put two back there was a 50% chance of twins.  Reading everyone else's posts I'm wondering if we should have gone for two.....Especially as we got a call from the clinic the next day to say that although the others had progressed, they weren't good enough to freeze, so the only hope we have now is the one I have on board.

Am driving myself mad and we're only a few days into the 2WW.  It's going to be really hard not to crack and test before the 11th


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

afternoon ladies. I phoned the clinic today just to confirm what stage my lickle beanies were at when they were transfered and she said early blast, apparently it's a stage up from morula but ifnits okaynwith you guys can i stay on this thread as i feel the support from you guys will be invaluable.

Love... Your right my clinic said they test 16 days from EC, i also want to point out im an egg recipient 

hello again posie, how you doimg, are you managing to keep busy? Ive just had my GP out, my bad back is a result of a prolapsed disc, great i cant even walk 6 yrds =[  xxx


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that jilliebean   what did gp do? I had terrible back pain from endo and had chiropractor but I guess not helpful for  a disc?!
My clinic tell us nothing about quality so its great they gave you more info.
Still tired but not back at work til Friday then otd is Monday, trying to do stuff but am sleeping a lot!
Very hard not to think about it constantly, I agree ... I just cannot believe they dont fall straight out!! 
Ribena many congrats on twins! Hope the baby morula dust rubs off, Im a bit daunted at the thought we might get twins but wld be a blessing too. How have you found it? Did you get really tired at first from hormones?
Hope everyone else is ok today xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your back Jilliebean   have a good rest. Congratulations on the good news that your embies were early blast.   

Posie-I've got back pain from endo too.  I need to take a double dose of ibuprofen and paracetamol and apparently ibuprofen is not good to take while ttc. But haven't got a choice! 

I was signed off by the GP for 3 weeks. Going back to work a couple of days after OTD. I was wondering what everyone else is doing. How do you keep busy if at home? I kept thinking of the embabies every now and than especially with very mild cramps on and off today. Trying not to think too much of it, and I suspect DH has hidden my one and only HPT at his work place so I won't cheat! 

I was watching a YouTube video yesterday of this couple undergoing IVF. The clinic gave the couple a picture of the two embryos that were implanted. They were pregnant. On their scan, the nurse found.....3 strong heart beats!


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Love_awaits, have to say i did panic slightly when they suggested putting 2 in in case 1 then splits to get twins! just keep thinking most likely is 1 or none and hope it's 1  
Endo is such a crappy disease isn't it? I've had symptoms for ages and 2 laparoscopies in 12 months, last one was in April to remove ovarian cysts - back pain is a bit less now, and my crazy hormones are better tho I've been in an artificial menopause since October so not looking forward to a normal cycle if it comes. 
Have you had much surgery directly to treat your endo yet? couldn't tell from your ticker if you've had adhesions lasered etc.

In terms of keeping busy, have had acupuncture, seeing friend for cinema, watching Wimbledon, trying to avoid Googling every last twinge and symptom (and failing!). I've had cramps most days since Saturday, but not so much today (which of course makes me worry!)  
xx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hi Posie and Love_awaits. GP said to take paracetamol and rest for a few days, he said if no better then to contact him and he will get in touch with acute back pain specialists. I really didnt want to bed rest as walking does the womb lining good, gets the blood flowing but short of crawling there's nothing I can do. 

I'm off work until after testing date, all Ive done is watch tv, it doesnt look like i'll be doing much else now, so got a feeling its going to be a long 10 days!!!! Mind you i do have a pack of 5 First Respone tests so i guess i could mark each one with a date lol Today is going to be even worse for me cos hubby satrts back at work this afternoon so will be bored out of my mind!  I'm not tired but my boobs are so sore and swollen but I know this is down to them pesky pessaries, geez what a delight they are! Xxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Posie, 
I had two laparoscopies done. One was about 11 yrs ago due to a ruptured cyst. That was where they found out I had endometriosis. At that time, I had them behind my bowels, behind my spine, some behind my uterus. 2 yrs ago, I had another one but they could only get rid of the one behind my uterus. The rest they had to leave, but they found an additional endo which is behind my ovaries. And recently during my IVF scans, they found one on the right ovary in the middle of it all with the rest of the follicles. So I still have period pains and ovulation pains. 

I have been stuck at home to scared to walk. But I think I should as everyone else seems to be walking! 

Hi Jilliebean, when I read your post of pessaries, I just recalled that I might have missed my dose. But I wasn't sure, so I inserted another one. Post ET I have been quite forgetful and clumsy. I'm not sure why. I can sense a decline in my memory! Loool! Hope the painkillers are making you comfortable. Take this opportunity to rest. And enjoy daytime TV.


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

hi love_awaits. Sounds like you've been through the mill with it all. I didn't know I had it til last April, but it's on bowel, ovaries, liver, and in and on the bladder. I don't know about spine but think it must be due to the back pain. Have had ovarian cysts excised, and adhesions lasered but wll need more surgery in future.

Hope we get some good news from ivf   . I've been so lazy since ET on Saturday, too sleepy to do much walking or going out! Have met someone on here who is now 20 weeks pregnant despite the endo, so there is hope!

Jilliebean, hope you feel better soon and have some dvds or tv to catch up on!
xx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello girls,
Thats me just home from work, see you are all signed off, lucky things!!!  
I also had cramps yesterday but they seem to have gone now, not sure if thats a good thing or not.
On my last 2 cycles my period has arrived well before test date so hoping this time it stays away.  
x x x x x


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all!
Just signed in after work and can't believe all the posts that have been added to the thread! Good to see it's so busy   I'm working too Bambino...had to go back the day after transfer as I'm a teacher and obviously can't take holidays   Was planning to take it easy whilst at work, but that hasn't happened either...even had to move some furniture around today! Keep telling myself that in a natural cycle people have no idea that they may be pregnant. Plus, I have to say...time is whizzing by. Can't believe my first OTD is on Saturday. Has anybody else been given 2 dates? I have to do 10 dp5dt and 14dp5dt!!

JillieBean: Welcome to the thread. Great to hear about your early blasts. Also interesting that you are an egg recipient as I am too. Hope your back is a little better this evening. I hurt my back last year (leant over to clean the toilet and crack!) and I found that the heat pads you get from the chemist are amazing (although check it is ok to use them in the 2ww)

Posie and Love_awaits: Sorry to hear about your endo pains. It must be really difficult having that to deal with as an extra complication, but congrats both of you on your cramps...always seem to be a good sign at this point. Hope the embies are burying deep  

Positive energy to everybody xxxxxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joan! 
Hope the students are treating you well!   I was meant to go back to work last Monday but when I went to GP the week before with pain post EC, he thinks it is best I stay at home till OTD. I would love to take a walk outside but I ordered some stuff online and I have been waiting since Monday! 

How is everyone else doing? Any symptoms? 

Stick embabies! Stick! 

Love_Awaits xxxxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Afternoon Ladies, hope everybodys fighting fit today? Thank you for the warm welcome.

Last night I started with minor cramps, nothing too bad, and they have continued on and off most of the day, Ive not quite reached the knicker watching stage but im guessing it wont be long, has it really only been 3 days since ET?!?!!

Is everybody going to be really good and wait for OTD before testing? I have 6 tests on standby  lol xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Loooool Jilliebean on the 6 sticks! I've just bought 4 more sticks today. So I've got 5.   I was thinking that it will be a waste of my money if I get a BFN on the 11th! But hopefully if that was my case i hope i will be able to use it another month. 

I was resisting the knicker watch but unfortunately I had too. I seem to be producing CV mucus? I haven't had them since I started D/R. So knicker watch here I come!


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hi Love... CV mucus is fine nothing to worry about. LOL you going out and buyimg more sticks, dont know if you know but Boots sell First reponse pack of 5 for £17.99...bargain!!!  

I had a disaster in the bathroom, went for a shower and as its painfull to stand i sat on the edge of the bath with the shower curtain tucked under and around me, only it filled with water and pulled the shower curtain down lol one soaking wet floor which ive just thrown towels down to soak it up!  

And now my face has come out in bright red blotches, hope its not the medication although it shouldn't be xx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all!
It sounds like people are beginning to get symptoms...stomach cramps and mucus all good signs   I've also had cramps on and off all day. Not sure if it's implantation or trapped cyclogest wind, but def not af as I'm on so many artificial hormones it would be physically impossible!!
Glad to see I'm not the only one stocking up on preg tests. I have one "proper" one ready for Saturday, but also treated myself to an amazon "15 for £2.00" pack...I love the internet cheapies as I can get BFNs on them but still kid myself I'm pregnant as I don't actually trust them!! Luckily they shouldn't arrive until Saturday so won't be tempted to do any early testing!
JillieBean....hope you've recovered from your bathroom exploits....cleaning up sounds like a perfect job for dh   Hope your blotches have gone down...may be some strange early symptom?

Here's hoping for lots more symptoms for everyone tomorrow xxx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello girls,
Im laughing at the knicker watching, today everyone must have wondered if I had a bit of a problem, was back and forward to the toilet every 20 mins!
I don't have any tests at home but now I know they are on offer at Boots I may be tempted.  How early post transfer would anything show?
Oh I am so glad to hear that cramps and CV mucus are good signs, I thought it was a sure sign my period was on the way!
How horrible is the weather, will it ever stop raining?!
x x x


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Im quite jealous i want mucus lol when is everyones official OTD? Mine is 12th July xx

Bambino... All clinic's say different but as a guide if you have a 5 day blast transfer then 14 - 5 = 9th but as i said clinics do seem to extend by a couple of days xx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Thought i would post this link in case anyone has thought about their due date and how to calculate! Lmao talk about getting prepaired lol 

http://www.ivf-infertility.com/calc_preg.php

/links


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi JillieBean,
My OTD is on the 11th. It is 16 days from my EC which was on the 25th. I didn't see the BOOTS offer! I missed out. I can't remember which brands I bought though. DH has already hidden them away.   I thought the CV mucus was my AF on the way as well as I normally get that before. Thanks for telling me it's a good sign!   how's the red blotches going? Drug allergy? 

Hi Joan, 
Big day on Sat! Fingers crossed it will be the start of good news in this special thread! I blame many things on Cyclogest and today there is an addition to the list-forgetfulness! I keep forgetting if I took my Cyclogest in the morning or not. I had to text DH every time I take it so I have proof! Hope your cramps are just the normal 2WW cramps.  

Bambino,
Are you drinking loads? Or is the toilet visit due to Cyclogest as well? Hope everything is ok. Whereabouts are you? It was warm in London today. Muggy! 


Have a food night everyone.... xxxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Love i have to write mine down, I was given a sheet of paper with the dates on from the clinicn and i just tick it accordingly cos im rubbish at taking meds at the best of time, i even set my alarm for 7pm but hubby generally texts or phones around that time if he can he's a   so it's not always possible hence my alarm! 

Was you told if your donor was 'proven' mine wasn't and ive had thought of maybe we should have held out for someone had had children already, in fact the details of our doner couldnt be further from what hubby and i was looking for but we figured at the end of the day hair and eye colour really wouldnt matter to us, we were desperate to get the ball rolling.... I hope i havent offended anyone with what ive just written xx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Morning Ladies,
I am working from home today, yipppeeee!  Thanks for that JillieBean, so as its 11 days past ovulation today we could actually do a test, I am sooo scared that I know I wouldn't, cant bare to see those words not pregnant!!
I didn't get the cyclogest this time, I just had to inject something a couple of hours after transfer, think it was called pregnol.  The number of visits to the toilet are purely to check whether my period has come or not, I am obsessed!
Joan, test day on Saturday, how exciting, I am postive this thread will bring us all BFP's!
I am in Edinburgh, it is muggy here too but just hasn't stopped raining for what feels like months, very depressing!
Here's to another good day and one step closer to our BFP's!
x xx x x x


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey jillie, bambino, Joan and love. Sounds  like we're all getting some symptoms. Ive just had mild cramping on and off, tiredness and some dizzinesss/ hot flush. Prob all from progesterone!
Thinking I should buy a test now but had so many bfns I dont know if I wld rather wait for mon's blood result.
Good luck for Saturday Joan xx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi again all!
You all seem very cheerful today....must be the sunshine. The 2ww feels so much easier when it's not raining (although apparently the rain is back tomorrow...not good as we have our school Sports Day!! 
Posie: I like the idea of having a blood test instead of the whole stick bfn. Wish my clinic offered that. I'd say try and hold out til Monday. There's no doubt with a blood test, no waving the stick around in different lights, going back to it every 30 mins to see if the result has changed etc etc. 
Bambino: Hope it's sunny up in Scotland too and hope you've held out and not been tempted to test early
JillieBean: We've used an egg donor too, but my advice would be not to worry too much about whether thay are "proven" or not. Our last donor had children, but we still got a bfn, so nothing is certain. My philosophy is that it's nice to leave it to "chance" and both cycles we've just accepted the first donor we've been offered as I'm not comfortable with "choosing features". I just like the idea of it being down to fate  
Love_Awaits: How are you today? Funny that your dh has hidden your pregnancy tests. Maybe I should get mine to do the same...tomorrow is Friday and Friday is so close to Saturday....I will need willpower not to get tempted in to testing tomorrow! Although, I have to say I have no cramps today so am beginning to prepare myself for a possible bfn. I really don't feel pregnant, but at the same time don't want to give up hope.
Good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joan,
I was ok today till the afternoon I fell asleep-so tired! Woke up
With a migraine and was a bit nauseous. Then about 7pm, I had AF cramps that stayed this time. It's so painful and it's exactly 7 days to OTD!  so upset! Not sure what to make of it. At one point I had to check my knicker as I thought AF arrived but it was an over zealous amount of CV fluid! Sorry TMI!  

Sorry for the me post! Will you be testing this Saturday or holding out to the later date? I personally think no symptom is a good thing even more so now with my cramps it is freaking me out! Plus this morning I dreamt that I did a HPT and it was BFN! And I picked it up and said,"Of course it's BFN! What was I thinking?" In my mind (while in my dream) a disappointment just like everything else!   I don't feel pregnant at all apart from the free boob enlargement non surgery from Progesterone! Lool!


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Love_Awaits,
Just to send you positive vibes as you sound really down. Don't give up hope. You read so many stories about people feeling like af is coming, but getting bfps. It's meant to be one of the top symptoms. CV fluid is also definitely a good sign. Even a migraine sounds positive to me...My understanding is that it is impossible to have a period on cyclogest as you can't bleed until the progesterone levels drop. It usually takes me a good 3 days to get a period after my last pessary. So, I don't think AF pains can start whilst you're on the drug either as I think it's the drop in progesterone in a natural cycle which causes this.
Lots of luck and good vibes xxxx


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Morning all!
Joan, think you're right, plus I only have cheapy internet sticks I dont trust. At work today so will be kept busy but am getting quite antsy about Monday now. Did you test early today??
Love, am feeling crampy too, and dizzy/hot/sick, hope all this is for a good reason! Had cramps a lot so if that cyclogest thing is right that's cheered me up, thanks Joan. 
Jillie hows the back?
Xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning Ladies! 

Jones-thanks for message of reassurance.  getting excited for you about tomorrow! Hmmm... I wonder if you tempted the slightest to test today! Loool! 

Posie-how are you today? Do you have the cramps constantly? It used to be on and off for me. But it really scared me yesterday coz it came with my traditional back pain from Endo. So I managed to talk DH into agreeing to let me test today!  

Jilliebean-how is your back doing and the red blotches? Did you go to the GP to find out what it was? Hope you are ok! And I almost forgot my pessaries again yesterday night! I was so comfortably sleeping n DH woke me up! He's my pessary  ! 

AFM I wanted a lie in today but we were rudely awaken by the couriers from Amazon! So I'm here now. I noticed that the cramps are gone again!   at least for now anyway but CV mucus made me check-and still clear. So I decided I won't be testing! Tried to justify testing today which is 6dp5dt but 11dpo. Loool! Love_awaits-stay clear from the pee sticks! It's not your turn yet!!!


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Good morning all, hope your all well and not going stir crazy!

Thanks for asking about my back, I have to say its driving me mad, been stuck in the house since last ET last Sunday with no signs of next week being any better. The worst part is when I try and move my pelvis, and any weight on my leg sends it into spasm and a continual dull ache.  

Confession time .... So bored I took a test   and yep you guessed it...negative.... I was going to say Im not worried as I know its way too early, but woke with horrendous pains in the night, all I wanted to do was go into fetal position but of course with my back I can't   also my boobs are feeling just about back to normal, I said to hubby Id put money on it that it hasnt worked, but those thoughts are nothing to do with the neg test.

The only good thing I noticed yesterday afternoon was a low down kinda stretching pain at the top of my pubic bone, now I might be wrong but Ive never noticed it normally with AF??

Has anyone else tested yet?


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Love, my cramps are light on and off, feeling weird when hungry and after eating, also getting usual endo back pains.
So frustrating not knowing! Am also 6dp5dt but bloood test is Mon atmy clinic so going to wait.
Jillie hope its just too soon xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Jilliebean, Posie might be right. Might br too early. I have seen a few posts where they tested BFN even at OTD, keep testing and it becomes BFP eventually. Or, BFN on HPT but on blood test it's positive. Especially in our case where it's a morula or early blasts. I think we should wait 17 days loool! 

Hi Posie, I've decided I am going to chill and stop checking out my symptoms. I kept checking my knickers and touching my boobs! I told myself, I'm not going to spot symptoms but I can't help it!  UEven when I'm brushing my teeth I'm thinking off the pee sticks! 

I've been keeping the positivity alive by watching YouTube videos of successful IVFs.  

 for everyone!


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Evening all! Wow..lots more symptoms from everyone. Glad to hear you've mostly avoided testing. Jilliebean, I think the others are right...it could well be too early to test. I think it takes 3 days for hcg to get in to your urine after implantation, and considering our little embies are all a little "behind", bless them  , who knows how long it could take!! Test in a few days time and you could well get a different result. Love_Awaits and Posie, keep up the good work with the positivity..you're doing so well!

AFM, I can't believe I am really going to be testing tomorrow. I'm trying to be realistic yet hopeful at the same time. I still don't feel at all pregnant, but figure if I'm not, atleast I get to enjoy the summer, drink Pimms, go back to playing badminton and come of the drugs!! Plus, as we only used 3 of our 7 embryos, having to freeze the other 4 on Day 1 due to lining problems which we weren't sure would resolve themselves in time, we still have over half of our cycle in the freezer to come back to. I have to keep reminding myself of this. Although, I have to say that if I get a bfn tomorrow, I doubt any of this will cheer me up   Have a feeling I won't be sleeping much tonight and will most probably be up with the birds!

Good luck to you all with holding out over the weekend and I'll let you know what happens   xxxxxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joan, 
Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Good luck Joan   xx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Good Luck for tomorrow Joan!!!

Glad to hear everyone is doing well, I'm going slightly crazy!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Joan!!!! Will be thinking of you  

Honestly I'm not worried about my neg test I know it's way to early to test 

Xx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sadly it was a bfn for us   Our clinic told us to test today and then again on Wednesday, so I'll be staying on the drugs and testing again (most likely every day between now and then....no point stopping once you've started!), but prepared for bad news.

Good luck to the rest of you. I'll be checking back to hear your news   xxxxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joan, 
Sorry about the BFN but hopefully it is a case of too early and all change on the 11th when you are testing with the rest of us. Will be   for you! And all of us here. xxx


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Joan, I wld want to keep testing too. Hope it changes xx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news Joan, fingers crossed it was just too early. X


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news Joan, I truly hope when you test in the next few days things change. Do you know why they gave you 2 different test dates? Is it because they expected implantation etc to be a bit longer?  

Hello to everyone, hope your all okay and holding up ok, nowt happening with me, still laid up with my back, really bored now, thursday cant come quick enough I must want to know if its worked for us or not. We only have one shot at it and with nothing in the freezer xx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your support   
JillieBean...I think they give 2 dates so that the first one is the official OTD and the second one is just to make 100% sure before you come off all the drugs. I think they are just especially careful with donor eggs as they're so precious. Sorry to hear your back is still so painful...hope you have good news to make up for it next week  
Wishing you all so much luck....who's next in line to test now? xxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

I spy...with my little eyes....might be Posie 9th July!


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes I think its me on Monday, and so pleased cos not knowing is doing my head in!


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Best of luck for tomorrow Posie...Have everything crossed for some positive news both for you and for this thread. 

Come on you pre-blasts  

xxxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah! Good luck Posie!!!!    

How are you today Joan? Will you be doing a blood test with the clinic and another test on 11th? x

AFM, I have been really unwell with symptoms of OHSS. What a late onset! Plus the cramps. Pushed me to do an early HPT yesterday and this morning. I have a feint positive line-but I checked with the Dr as I thought I needed to go to A&E yesterday. He said too early! However he said, to have my symptoms at this stage might very well mean it is positive as pregnancy hormones are notorious for causing OHSS. So I was given an appt to see them tomorrow and to do a b-HCG. I just hope it's a real BFP.  

But I still have 4 sticks to test on the 11th as my lines are feint! xxxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Love_awaits said:


> I spy...with my little eyes....might be Posie 9th July!


Hey I just realised that it rhymes! x


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Morning Love_Awaits,
Poor you, that sounds horrible. You sound like you're in a lot of pain and it must have been quite frightening to wonder whether you needed to go to A&E. I really hope the feint positive is for real  People always say there is no such thing as a false positive, so (provided you haven't had hcg shots?), I would say that it is going to be good news. Wow...that means you will also find out tomorrow with Posie  

I'm not doing too badly thanks...did another very negative test today, but trying to look forward to using the 4 Day 1 frozen embies we have left as they are part of this cycle and I guess that going ahead with just 3 embryos, a thin lining and such a weak embryo this time, I think I was always prepared for the BFN! 

Hope you manage to feel a bit better today and lots of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joan,
I did have a trigger shot loool! So I can't really shout out from the roof yet.  I still suspect tomorrows HCG will be rubbish as I will be 2 days early from OTD and the line, well it's feint. I was toying with the idea of just waiting and have a blood test after Wednesday. 

I'm sorry about today's test hun. Hope it changes by the 11th. And yes, you have a frostie still!    

Take time to enjoy the rest of the weekend...hope the weather is nicer on your side! xxx


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Love, hope you feel better soon. What ohss symptoms do you have? Are cramps like Af ones?
Someone on another thread knew was bfp cos of ohss, hope you do get that!  
Sorry to hear that Joan, glad you have frosties, we didnt.best of luck with future  
Amd, feel quite rubbish, feels like Af coming but no bleeding, also still hot and dizzy. Wondering whether to.test tmrw but blood test wld be more accurate so prob wont. Feel a bit down as have got myself convinced its bfn xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Posie, 
I started feeling really ill since 2 nights ago. Basically, I have been walking around with a distended tummy like a 3mth pregnancy. But 2 days ago my chest started puffing up as well and with it difficulty in breathing. I feel like I can't take a deep breath in. Just bit by bit. I constantly feel so full. I must say I have been feeling fantastic since the trigger shot up to two days ago. Just backaches and cramps but the shortness of breath is worrying me. I feel so unfit and even last time when I was unfit, I could still breath. Now it is as though something is stopping my diaphragm. My breathing is laboured, has diarrhoea too. Not just progesterone loose stools but proper ones! Sorry TMI! 

Are you excited about tomm?


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

That sound awful, are they giving you something to treat it? 
Not excited, apprehensive as so worried it will be negative. Feel so odd but not.had period properly for 6 months so.with that and the progesterone cant tell whats going on.with my body  
Good luck to everyone else, hope youre all ok xx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hi Joan, sorry to hear of your neg test, when would you be Ble to have your frostie put in? Sorry im really not clued up about ivf as this is our first and last attempt

Posie, good luck with your bloods tomorrow, interesting you feel hot, today ive had a right sweat on, guessing its those peskie pessaries and the past couple of days my appertite has been very hit and miss with a bit of an icky feeling.  Took another test 2am and saw a ridiculasly faint line so retested this morning and late afternoon to a big fat zilch so am guessing it must have been an evap line or something.  

Has anyone any idea how acurate the 10mui cheap ebay tests are as this is the test i used when i got the evap line, to my way of thinking if CB and FR work 4 days early then surely the more sensative tests should be showing something by now 

Love.... Hope your feeling okay and that it is a true BFP, I would have thought your trigger shot would be well out of your system by now, how exciting!!!!

Xx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Good Luck for today Posie.
Love, your OHSS sounds awful, hope you are feeling much better today.
I had the most awful stomach cramps and sweating in bed last night and woke up this morning to watery blood so been in tears, however it seems to have stopped, anyone else had this?
x x x  x


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Bambino, 
I haven't had any blood however, you should contact your clinic, they might increase your progesterone. When is your OTD. I have an appointment later today at 12.30pm with the doctor for an OHSS consultation. 

Posie! Good Luck today!


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Posie,
My appointment is Wednesday, I just took the pregnyl injection after egg transfer and have had nothing since, I might give them a wee tinkle later just to ask.  In the meantime just really hoping this bleeding stays away.
Good luck with your appointment today, hope you are feeling better.
x


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

It was bfn for us, very sad. Looks like ours must have stopped growing. Good luck to everyone else,   to other bfns x


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Im so sorry Posie, take care.
x x xx x  x x


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi girls,
Looks like it is a BFN for us too, not even going to make it to test day, again!!!  Period is very light still but I just know it will start in full soon.
Feeling so, so sad, don't think this will ever happen for us.
xxxx


----------



## Posie (Feb 8, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that  
I feel completely squashed and it's the first one for us, I hope things turn out well for you in the end xxx


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Posie and Bambino....I'm so sorry to hear your news today. I understand exactly how you both feel. 
Take care and look after yourselves.
We'll all get there in the end xxx  

Love_Awaits...any news? xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry I've been all over the place. Not feeling great. I've got mild OHSS confirmed by scan today. But thankfully nothing serious as yet. 

Posie and Bambino, I'm sorry for your news today.   but I hope both of you will continue HPT maybe a day or 2 more at least as I read in some forums, our embies can give late positive test. They are slow pokers! And you too Joan. So let's not give up yet. One of the other ladies in the other forum was bleeding like she's having a period but HPT was positive.    

I'm trying to keep it together with my symptoms and everything. Did early tests . They have been feint positive. Today's CB digital said pregnant 2-3 weeks but when I told my doctor, he was non committal. He said I have to do it all over again on Wednesday. He did my b-HGC today and called just now only to tell me it's not ready but I will know on Wednesday when I go back for another OHSS follow up. Aarrrgghh! Someone put me out of my misery. So I'm still hopeful cautiously. They have been fast to show up in the tests but the intensity of the lines showed that I'm not producing lots of HCG. I think I'm putting a lot of pressure on myself as I have no frostie to look forward too and certainly cycling again will mean we need more funds. Plus, I really don't fancy OHSS. It feels like I am, drowning in water! 

 for everyone still!


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you love, still sounding pretty positive.  Although the OHSS sounds so scary, hope you are taking care of yourself.
How is everyone else feeling re their BFN?
x


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all,
Love_Awaits, sorry you're having such a nightmare. Hope you are feeling a little better today. Great news that you are getting positives on tests however. 2-3 wks on a digital sounds good...could it be twins??
Best of luck for your results tomorrow....   I can't believe they're making you wait so long for your HCG results. You must be going bonkers!!  

To everyone else...hope you are all coping with your bfns. I'm hopefully getting off the drugs tomorrow....a small silver lining I guess  

JillieBean....any news from you?

xxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joan! 
Nasty medical professionals aren't they? Loool! Someone could have called me today but no, I have to wait till tomorrow. Anyway....I was reading your message on twins...  really? I thought 2-3weeks was quite acceptable for now. Well, for all we know it might be the horrible trigger shot! I'm so nervous thinking about tomorrow. I am going crazy! I am actually counting down by hours.   I might pee in a cup and then use all my remaining pee sticks-3 to be exact just to confirm. I did think of keeping one though and testing it in 2 weeks just to confirm. 

How are you doing? Have you contacted the clinic? I am still hoping it is a late implanter for you!   If not, frosties!  

Jilliebean, any new Hun? x


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Please may I join. You have all given me so much hope. I was booked yesterday for a 5 day transfer but were told none of our 6 had developed since day 3. We were gutted & spent most of the day in tears. We had an early morning call to say one had decided to get their butt in gear & had moved on to a compacting morula. Big decision whether to transfer or not but thought we're got this far & 'pickles' deserves a chance. Clinic were very happy to transfer when we got there.

Just hoping & praying.

God luck to everyone testing


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi ladies! 
We had a BFP yesterday on OTD(16dpo) with a beta of 280 on 14dpo. We are excited but very cautious. How are all of you getting on? 

Hi Flipsy, welcome to the thread. All of us are more or less finished with our cycle. But I do pop in every now and then. You have done all you can at this moment and what my clinic advised was be positive. All the best to you Hun!


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Love_Awaits,
 CONGRATULATIONS! That's such good news. I was worried that no news might mean bad news when we didn't hear from you yesterday. I'm so glad the thread has some positive news at last.  

Welcome Flipsy! As Love said, we are all at the end of our cycles now, but I really hope that new people come and join you. The thread has been such a great support. It helps so much to know that others are going through exactly the same thing as you at exactly the same time! Good luck with everything  

Hope everybody else is doing ok xxx


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello everyone
Another compacting morula lady here! I had ET today of a day 5 embryo. We had two blasts but they were chromosomally abnormal so couldn't be put back. Have there been some BFPs here from ladies in a similar situation?


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi RB76,
I had a compacted morula and an expanding blast put back. I had my BFP. Will be doing my early scan tomorrow. So hopefully everything will be ok. How many Morulas did you put back in? 

Joan! OMG! I can't believe I didn't see your message. Thank you so much. It's been a crazy few weeks. Will let everyone know now they are doing in there.


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

We only had one normal embryo as we had chromosome testing done, so just the one morula. Kind of down about it. Congrats on your BFP though!


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

We got a


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi RB, I was so upset when I heard I had a morula and no frosties coz none of them made it. But my embryologist kept telling me to think positive. Loool. I still don't see that connection.  but I will tell you to think positive....  

I'm so sorry Flipsy for your BFN. take some time to digest everything. Will you be cycling again in time to come?


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure - this was our 4th & worst cycle. We have follow up in August, so will see what they say. Plus we would need to find the money


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
Just popping in...we had our early scan and we are having triplets from both the compacting morula and the expanding blastocyst. We are still trying to digest the news!


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow congratulations Love_Awaits


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

OMG congratulations love-awaits...jeepers lol...so we have Hope, Faith and??...we need a 3 rd name xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Flipsy, Clarabell....  thank you. Triple trouble  . I did think of a 3rd name. I think the 3rd one shoul be Glory! Loool! I'm getting mild cramping here and there. No bleeding. But it is so uncomfortable!


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I have cramped all the way through....wait until the kicking starts lol......so pleased for you....OMG 6 arms and 6 legs going at it in there soon.....I feel for you haha xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Really! Cramps are so uncomfortable! And I feel it more on the right side. They must be setting up camp there. Exactly where my endometriosis is. Haha!


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Love_Awaits,
I can't believe your news.....CONGRATULATIONS! It just goes to show that anything can happen on the IVF journey! Who would have thought it? I hope you're doing ok...I'm guessing you're kind of overjoyed and nervous at the same time? WOW   
Wishing you a happy pregnancy


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Cramps are awful...i have had them quite bad today but....about 20 mins after they stop i resemble sigorney weaver in alien....she moves and kicks so much, so i wonder if she is just turning and squashing etc xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Joan71 said:


> Love_Awaits,
> I can't believe your news.....CONGRATULATIONS! It just goes to show that anything can happen on the IVF journey! Who would have thought it? I hope you're doing ok...I'm guessing you're kind of overjoyed and nervous at the same time? WOW
> Wishing you a happy pregnancy


Hi Joan! 
Thank you. I am now the biggest eSET promoter. Im going thru different emotions at different times of the day. Loool. But I guess with IVF there is no sure way of telling. I'm just taking each day as it comes. DH and I are arming ourselves with knowledge abt cribs, buggies, clothes and car seat rules and all that. We won't be buying until they actually pop out. I still have a long way to go.  how are you? are you cycling again soon? xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

clarabell1973 said:


> Cramps are awful...i have had them quite bad today but....about 20 mins after they stop i resemble sigorney weaver in alien....she moves and kicks so much, so i wonder if she is just turning and squashing etc xx


Clarabell, it must be lovely feeling your baby move inside. I don't think 6arms and 6 legs are a lot of fun! Loool! How long more before your daughter is delivered?


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Well i warned her she has to vacate the premises at 37 weeks  ........with minimal pain relief needed...so that would make it 12 more weeks...if she ignores me the 15 weeks lol xx.

It so amazing to watch your tum do its own thing....and also a little freaky lol x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I am going to lock this thread now

For ladies going through 2ww currently there is the August 2ww thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291444.0

Donna


----------

